# should I tell him it is over?



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

I posted to somesincereperson and just wanted some advice myself.

I married 2 years ago but was having doubts leading up to the marriage.

But his father was dying.

What was I to do?

I had broken up with him several times through our relationship and once when we were engaged but he persisted, telling me that I was worth the fight.

Now, here I stand, I almost had a melt down from the dtress of it all. I have no energy left, feel completely degected and energy-less.

OI'm over it but care for him so deeply I am scared not having him in my life anymore. I know I am being really selfish. But I have told him how I feel and we went to our first councelling session last week. All it did was confuse me and make me think the councelor was on drugs.

Input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I dont know if you should tell him its over or not. but i know when i was having similar issues with my relationship my mom talked me out of wanting to leave. she told me that no one can hold you back from the passion in your life. I guess that is how i feel now. I married my H for all the wrong reasons, and am now having to learn what it really means to love. I dont see it as not being in love with my H, just that im having to learn what it means to love. I realize that the preconceived notions i had of love coming into the relationship were wrong.


----------



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for replying to my message.
I know what you mean, and that is what I am so confused about.

I know I had relationship issues before I met my husband 5 years ago and with this relationship I told myself that I was going to have a go of it no matter what becuase in the past I just cut and ran.

And I love him so much, we have almost been to hell and back, alot of pain and one tragedy after another.

I dont know if it is me not knowing how to let go and actually love someone properly because I had my heart completely severed in half as a young girl, combied with all of the problems that we've had to deal with as well, or if we simply are not compatible.

I am so confused.

We have made a plan to go to councelling every week for three months and if things are not better by then, then to break up, clean.

I told my mother, and after her telling me (prior to me telling her the plan) she said that she would support me in any decision I made, but when I told her, she literally said 'no, no, no-- I mean... you need passion in your life. 

But I am wondering whether we have had no passion because of all of the bulls%^&&* we have been through.

It is a complete mess. I cant believe I am getting my work done, or that I havent been pulled up yet.

Are you happy now in your relationship? Did you get over the sadness?

Thanks for listening.


----------

